# I need something to whine about



## Devious Bane (Mar 15, 2009)

Lmao, what else?

I'm a drama writer, typically the one who scouts for drama, looks at it, and then writes about it-whether it be about that one I looked at or one I made up because I was bored.

I'm also an occasional poet, but also have little to write about.
So I need something that'll make you do a sarcastic facepalm, ideas?


----------



## Shouden (Mar 15, 2009)

Wal*Mart


----------



## Vore Writer (Mar 15, 2009)

Or you can browse through this place. I'm sure you'll find tons of drama. I'd start out at Rants and Raves and go from there.


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 15, 2009)

Shouden said:
			
		

> Wal*Mart


Old, plus I haven't seen much to be considered actual drama.
Care to elaborate?



Vore Writer said:


> Or you can browse through this place. I'm sure you'll find tons of drama. I'd start out at Rants and Raves and go from there.


FAF is actually a WIP, hasn't turned up much though(of true worth).
I seem to find more drama on the main site than I do here.


----------



## Shouden (Mar 15, 2009)

Well, if you go to Wal*Mart aat about 2am you see a bunch of drug addicts and other strange people. Also, their isles are like a hedge maze, and are easy to get disoriented in. And NO ONE actually likes to shop there except rednecks. Most people hate it, but shop there because "their prices are really low."


----------



## Toaster (Mar 15, 2009)

furries. 

toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooons of drama there.


----------



## TakeWalker (Mar 15, 2009)

...Dongs? :V


----------



## M. LeRenard (Mar 16, 2009)

Turn on FOX News at any hour of the day and watch for at least 30 minutes.  There's an 80% chance you'll find someone whining about something.
Rush Limbaugh works just as well.  
Or you could go to a city council meeting, if you live in a smaller town.  Or hang out in a college cafeteria and listen to peoples' conversations.  Or a bar.  Or anywhere you'll find someone on a cell-phone.
Watch the history channel.  Watch the Oxygen network.  Watch reality television.  Surf the web.
Or, if all else fails, read another work of fiction that includes drama in it.

Believe me: there's plenty to whine about.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 16, 2009)

You shouldn't have gotten yourself banned from DeviantART, then!


----------



## Devious Bane (Mar 16, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> ...Dongs? :V


...No? :V


M. Le Renard said:


> Turn on FOX News-


That's why I stopped watching Tv.


lobosabio said:


> You shouldn't have gotten yourself banned from DeviantART, then!


I believe your sources are lacking, I'm not banned-At least for what you may think I was banned for.


----------

